# Seeing a swarm for the first time



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow. What a cool experience! I think it has to be one of the coolest things I've ever seen. They were so easy too. They moved about 20 feet from the hive, and landed on a branch about 5 feet off the ground. I gave them to my neighbor! I hope everyone gets to experience something like this!


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow! That is always too cool! I always enjoy it when I'm lucky enough to be swept by a swarm. My younger son had a blast last year while standing in the middle of the gathering bees taking pictures of a settling swarm from a neighbors' hive.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Thats a nice pic. Nice and east to remove it looks too.
Sure are fun catching them arent they? I had one swarm like that a few weeks ago. They where a swarm I captured a few days earlier that didnt like my plastic foundation. I got the point and gave them wax and starter strips. They where then happy!!!


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

Glad that was easy for ya...I had to cut into a wall to get mine out. :waiting:


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes I agree, beeing present as a swarm issues from a hive is truly a wonder to beehold. I hope everyone here gets a chance to witness a swaming event first hand, it's a real WOW occasion!


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

Wouldn't it bee a blast if the Obama Family could witness such an event? Maybe all those tough Navy guys flying Marine One also? They would all have different reactions to "Bee, The Movie" now wouldn't they? Has anyone read or heard any reports of what any top people witnessed in the swarm that landed near the press room at the White House?

I Wonder if all those folks in the streets of Iran could be likened to a swarm? Or maybe we need to use the term 'abscond' in that case.

I couldn't get a photo of my best swarming event, so will can the story, but I will be very old when I forget it.

Cheers,

JohnS


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

John Smith said:


> Has anyone read or heard any reports of what any top people witnessed in the swarm that landed near the press room at the White House?
> 
> 
> JohnS


John, I didn't hear anything about a swarm near that white house. Wonder where it came from...I don't envision anyone keeping bees in DC...


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

They are keeping a hive on the Whitehouse grounds. There is an article about is kicking around somewhere..

http://www.usnews.com/blogs/washing...bama-goes-organic-and-brings-in-the-bees.html


----------

